# GOOD NEWS!!!



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

We close on our house tomorrow. That means more room for more goats. In time I hope it means more land too. The land around it is not being used so I am hoping to make an offer in the next year or so for 6 to 7 more acres. ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bad news is now I have to pack all this junk up to move. Want to help? In fact I'll even let you so it...hehe...lol...rofl :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great!! But please....count me out on the moving help. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats JD... :leap: ..........but the moving part .....your on your own...not fun.....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything to help a fellow goat person except moving! :greengrin: 
But that sounds great John you go, have fun sorting through your stuff.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have lived in my same house for 24 years but moved within it twice. Yes strange I know. First I moved bedrooms (switched with my brothers) then I moved out during remodeling of my room so everything was removed both times because flooring was redone and everything was repainted. Nope moving isnt fun.....bt you get rid of a lot of junk 

Congrats


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, just got back from the new place. YEP, we have WORK to do. I am not sure why everyone is so not willing to help. I could even feed you. The really bad part is there are 3 HUGE snake skins under the sink so I am HOPING they are not still there. ray: Anyway, thanks and I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the closing!



jdgray716 said:


> Bad news is now I have to pack all this junk up to move. Want to help? In fact I'll even let you so it...hehe...lol...rofl :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


There's a designated naughty chair in the corner for you. Go have a seat, get plenty of rest, YOU have lots to do.



jdgray716 said:


> The really bad part is there are 3 HUGE snake skins under the sink so I am HOPING they are not still there.


Could this be pay back for a naughty JD?!?! Not afraid of snakes are you, here's HOPING you can run fast?!?! :slapfloor:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

That is SO funny. LOL

Well good news, got her mowed so that too care of most the critters. We sprayed out the wazoo and moth balled to death. That should take care of it. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news, congratulations!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. Now we need pictures of the digs.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :leap: Can't wait to see pics!!!! (hint, hint) :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

After 6 hours Monday, and 3 hours yesterday. I just about have it clean. Then we can move in. I will get the pics on soon. I took some but want to post the pics once it is CLEAN. lol It has been empty for 2 years. So far the AC is broke, the kitchen sink's seals are bad water spays all over. The tub in the first bath does not shut off, and the pipes leak under the sink. Oh, and the shower in the second bath dripps swiftly still.

Much work left to do, Let s not forget the gas tank still has to be put in. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what a lovely addition to your work load - an "as is" house


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> After 6 hours Monday, and 3 hours yesterday. I just about have it clean. Then we can move in. I will get the pics on soon. I took some but want to post the pics once it is CLEAN. lol It has been empty for 2 years. So far the AC is broke, the kitchen sink's seals are bad water spays all over. The tub in the first bath does not shut off, and the pipes leak under the sink. Oh, and the shower in the second bath dripps swiftly still.


What, only nine hours of cleaning, I expected more from you naughty JD?!?! Where are the pics of YOU actually cleaning, how do we know for sure YOU did it? Also, I think you're listing all the needed repairs because you're looking for help again. :wink:



jdgray716 said:


> Much work left to do, Let s not forget the gas tank still has to be put in. LOL


Are you informing us it has to be done or reminding US to do it? :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Can't wait to see the CLEAN pics.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

HEHE too funny :ROFL: 

I have to tell you this has been SO much fun. :hair: LOL

Ok, so pipes sautered (sp) that was fun. Finally got it fixed in the Bathroom and ripped out the kitchen sink. :roll: Propane tank came, line busted and pushed back into the ground to appear fine. So new line was added. :sigh: :roll: Finally got the few high areas cut down and found mice nests. :shocked: Then got chased by a baby snake. :shocked: Had the BIGGEST hornet I have ever seen fly in. I 409ed it to DEATH! (crazy eavil face I still need for my nuttyness. LOL) I have left it on the screen to warn all others. Bought a little yellow jacket house put it up and caught exactly nothing. :roll: 

To top it off I am behind on everything goat realated needing to be done. Still trying to pack and had to block my dad from continueing to harass me though email and get a restraining order as soon as possible. :roll: And to top it off I am trying not to put myself back in the hospital with all this done. 

LOL Over all I am doing great and hope to catch up on my posts here at some point. LOL :ROFL: :slapfloor: Ok, I am going nuts perhaps. LOL (crazy face) :hair: :slapfloor: 

Sorry for the spelling a little tired. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww JD ... :hug: ..we should put you on A blooper show.. :wink: ....I get a mental picture.. of all your mishaps ...LOL....I am sorry... you are going through trouble.....but I have to giggle a little ....OK ...Alot ...because I can picture it in my head...sorry for :ROFL: but it is kinda funny ...the way you are describing it......Good luck... on getting things straightened out....in which...I have confidence that you will... :thumb: ...keep up the good work..... :thumbup:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, don't feel bad, that's just life. LOL


Things are comming together. And I promise to catch up on posts as soon as I can.


Hope all is well with you all and I am trying so hard to figure out our new place and internet. Looks like it will be satalite? Adam thought we might not need the internet. I told him he would starve first. LOL

Well, talk soon... :hug: :grouphug:  :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes internet is a lifeline


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For sure....and what will we do.. without you.....we'll miss ya...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------

